# Pics from St. Thomas, Puerto Rico, and Grand Turk



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

So, Since I took 700 pictures, I decided that I would just upload them into a photo bucket account, that way I don't have to waste my time resizing, my computer freezing, etc. So, here are most of the pics. I left the ones when we were at dinner out, just because they aren't important to y'all...let me know what you all think!

http://http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll65/andrewspics61891/Easter%20Vacation/


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

The link doesnt work for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm...I"ll post a different link when I get home. I'm at school so photobucket is banned....


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll65/andrewspics61891/Easter Vacation/

try that one...copy and paste it into the address bar...let me know if that works


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The first link has 2 "starters" it is http://http I got it to work by deleting the second http


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

All the links worked for me...so try one if the other won't work.


----------

